# Exellent Jokaero models



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I was searching for rumours when I came across this, perfect for any GK player who wants a monkey army 

Judge Dredd monkey models









The one on the right is just perfect


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Price isn't bad either on them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The monkey in braces = perfect.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Uhoh... they're all saying the M word when they're apes... *Watches out for swinging orange, head unscrewing doom from the rafters.*


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Uhoh... they're all saying the M word when they're apes... *Watches out for swinging orange, head unscrewing doom from the rafters.*


Ooook! Ook OOOK!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice find. Sweet.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I was searching for rumours when I came across this, perfect for any GK player who wants a monkey army
> 
> Judge Dredd monkey models
> 
> ...


I want to kill someone for designing those creepy monkeys.......

On the upside it would be funny as all hell to have an army of all apes, not to mention would give your opponent the chance to say "Die you Damn Dirty APEEEEES!"
:grin:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> "Die you Damn Dirty APEEEEES!"
> :grin:


And then cry over he wreckage of their tank... "You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, damn you! God damn you all to hell! "


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Hahaha this is perfect.

Coteaz as the one in skirt (head monkey) and then 6 underling-monkeys in each kit:laugh:

Add chimera and multiply by 6 and 1500 pts army is done!


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I was searching for rumours when I came across this, perfect for any GK player who wants a monkey army
> 
> Judge Dredd monkey models
> 
> ...





Those are hilarious! The one in the middle and on the far right are my favorites! I can just see Coteaz led all Jokaero warband right now! Will the *real* jokaero weaponsmith please step forward...


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Librarian from Discworld. Oook.

A good Jokaero a like.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Never mind the apes, anybody else thinking of a cool alternative to Adeptus Arbites when looking at those Judge models?


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

*yup*

I found this one at rpgshop.com


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

And here I thought the model couldn't look more out of place in 40k if someone tried....looks like I have been proven wrong.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

I was thinking something like this guy. He looks pretty technologically astute...











Or, if you're wanting to field 3 Jokaero at a time, maybe this might serve as a nice base figurine to use for a conversion...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Never mind the apes, anybody else thinking of a cool alternative to Adeptus Arbites when looking at those Judge models?


I was thinking of that too.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't know... the new judge dredd models are alright, but I think the original arbite models are of better quality... 









*VS*













Likewise, the new dredd models look pretty cool, but (aside from the guy with the giant aquila on his head), I think the arbites look cooler (IMO anyway)...








*VS*


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey can you provide a link for the first models I really like the guy with the shield. Im thinking he could be used as a crusader. He looks sweet


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

fuzzawakka said:


> Hey can you provide a link for the first models I really like the guy with the shield. Im thinking he could be used as a crusader. He looks sweet


Are you talking about the Arbite models? If so... here's the link. :grin:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ape Pole dancer...{shudders} 

"Um.... waitress, there's an orange hair in my drink."


God I wish they hadn't put the "Joke aro" in the GK dex.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The Jokaero is a great addition to the GK codex. Even if you don't like the model (which I personally do, being a huge fan of orangutans, it shows a willingness on GW's part to start expanding the world of 40k fluff into the 40k game. 

And anyone who thinks that expanding the game is a bad thing, how did you (for the chaos players) argue when the latest codex took away your legion rules and your special 'special' characters?

I personally just wish that they had left Jokaero and Inquisitors out of the GK codex and instead gone to what was a popular idea, the separate Inquisition codex.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I love goofy backwards strangeness in my 40k, after all it was all getting a tad bland in 4th on. However space chimps, and giant mobile suit where kinda like going from 0 to 60 in 2 minutes.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

0-60 in two minutes... I'm not sure which way that implication is going, but I'm going to say better than going from 0-car crash because malifaux or some other system did something original, came out with comparable quality of models and hit a chord with the market.


----------

